# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Lucid Dreaming Challenges!

## Psywolf

Hello! I'm only a beginner lucid dreamer, but I do have some interesting challenges for you, like:

1) Choose a landmark and turn it into a military base!

2) Build the coolest tower/dungeon you can imagine, then go right in (or escape, if you want)!

3) Freeze time, then give a DC a ticking bomb! Unfreeze. Describe what happened, such as other DCs' reactions.

4) Confront a large, hostile mob and convince them that you are the Messiah.

5) Give yourself a sword and perform an SAO-style Sword Skill.

6) Explore the space outside the dream planet you are on. What do you see?

7) Summon a DC(s) and read their thoughts. What are they thinking?

8) It's the match of the ages!! Make Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump fight each other. You can give powers if you wish. Who wins??

9) Overthrow an evil dictator by any means.

10) Enter the screen of any electronic device. What do you see?

Submit you own and reply in the comments. THANKS!

----------


## Psywolf

Oh, and remember to qoute the challenge in your reply!

----------


## Psywolf

Here are some more challenges for you. Enjoy :3

11) Perform the most awesome DUNK you possibly can. Describe in detail. Who did you dunk on?

12) Use the Kamehameha! Don't lie to me, we've all tried.

13) Fly in a TARDIS. Where does it take you?

14) Become a DreamViews admin (in dream, of course!) and describe what it was like.

15) Break the Internet.

----------

